# Coyote Hide



## Clipper (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a coyote hide that I would like to glue around a pvc arrow quiver that I made.  I stapled it to a piece of plywood and treated it with borax which is still on the hide.  Can anyone suggest what else to do to it before I glue it around the quiver and what kind of glue to use.  When I rub my finger across the hide it feels greasy and I'm concerned I won't be able to get glue to adhere to it.  Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## benosmose (Oct 7, 2015)

*Hide*

I would tan it with a tanning kit  get you order from a taxidermy supply place like Mackenzie's taxidermy or you could scape and flesh what you have use some degreaser on it too then salt and borax it in the sun it'll last a good while . They make something called dry preservative in that taxidermy book it works on a fresh hide after u scrape all the meat and fat off it'll dry it out real stiff then u can use it


----------



## Davem (Oct 7, 2015)

Probably cut a small corner and see how well it sticks on the pvc.  You have a raw hide right now. You can run it back and forth over the rounded edge of a board and get it pliable.  If it becomes wet it will go right back into rawhide.  Hide glue ought to work well on the hide but I'm not certain how well it will work on pvc.  Maybe sew the pliable hide into a tube, pull it over the pvc (with some aluminum foil so you can pull it off, and wet and let dry.
   A better idea may be to plane out a quiver from a large piece of wood and then saw it on a slant and then pull the wet hide over- the wood form could then be dismantled and pulled out.


----------



## runswithbeer (Oct 13, 2015)

pressure washer works good for fleshing


----------



## blackbear (Oct 19, 2015)

Brain tan it now then smoke it slowly.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  Soon as I quit deer hunting I plan to work on it.


----------



## willgreer (Nov 29, 2015)

blackbear said:


> Brain tan it now then smoke it slowly.



What he said!!!
May I also suggest using bamboo instead of pvc....hide glue or titebond2-3 glue will work great. You can buy brains if you know a good butcher or use brains from a can available at grocery stores.
That is assuming you didnt save the yotes. Or save a deer brain.


----------

